
An Intuitive Explanation of Solomonoff Induction (2012) - optimalsolver
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/Kyc5dFDzBg4WccrbK/an-intuitive-explanation-of-solomonoff-induction
======
lihaciudaniel
Stop posting LessWrong they are a cultist around Eliezer Yudkowsky they use
Occam's razor without realising Occam (monk) literally imitated St. Thomas
Aquinas who was a theologian/philosopher

